# Lots of free knitting patterns here



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted already, my apologies if it has.

http://www.knittingpatternsgalore.com/


----------



## samia (Apr 28, 2014)

thank you for the link


----------



## Houlie (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the Country Gentleman vest. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

No offense but a lot the the links have been posted 1000 times, but it is good that you still post them as a lot of new people that are joining the site and don't know about these websites. They also don't realize googling what they want or using the search up above, so it does help them. Please don't take it the wrong way, Lolly 12. Sometimes I forget about some these sites too so really it is a good thing.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Lovely site I really appreciate when these are listed its like reading a good book


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I never seen it posted .Thank you


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this link. I may have seen it before, but if so, I have forgotten it. 
I could spend hours on the site.


----------



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Super thank you, not found this site before


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

No need to apologize! Reminders are great also!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I've never seen this site.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great .....thank you .......some wonderful patterns


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, a lot of patterns there thank you for that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

No apologies needed- always new members and some of us old members who might have missed it. And you know we are always looking for more patterns! Thanks.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great site that I had not seen before. Thanks!


----------



## Issy2090 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you! I think I just found my next project.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for posting this site. So much to browse through.


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

I am new to the forum and though I google free patterns all the time, I had not found this site. It's great!! Thank you so much for posting it!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks. Looks like there are a lot of nice patterns there to choose from.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Found some interesting patterns. Thanx for sending.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Lolly12. Lots of GOOD patterns.
Hannet


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks much for posting. I've never seen this one before. I appreciate these being posted. I'm almost 70 and work full time and welcome have a chance to search them out. Thanks again.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't like the speller thing... should read....and 
seldom have the tume


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for posting this link.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

I've never heard of that site. It is wonderful!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Buttons said:


> No offense but a lot the the links have been posted 1000 times, but it is good that you still post them as a lot of new people that are joining the site and don't know about these websites. They also don't realize googling what they want or using the search up above, so it does help them. Please don't take it the wrong way, Lolly 12. Sometimes I forget about some these sites too so really it is a good thing.


Hi Buttons~~~~I am so pleased that this site was posted, so many nice patterns there. Yes I agree that it is good to "Refresh" posts now and again, as like you say there are always new members who do not know about them~~ thanks to Lolly 12 for posting it ! 
:thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you. Lots of patterns. rlmayknit


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lolly12 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted already, my apologies if it has.
> 
> http://www.knittingpatternsgalore.com/


Thanks for the link


----------

